# tattoo! and abercrombie and fitch model picture



## jokers_kick (Apr 21, 2006)

I turned 16 yesterday, so today my mom took me and I got what I've wanted for AGES.

and before you judge, I've been playing the trumpet since I was 8, and the french horn since I was 11, so it really means something to me.








and me and my mom were inside of the forum shops at caesars palace and there were two male models inside of A&F and my mom made me take a picture with them. My sweater makes me look rather...large haha.


----------



## luminious (Apr 22, 2006)

i like the tattoo!


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 22, 2006)

Did you take the pic in a mirror? (Treble clefs go the other way... or I think they do.)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_Did you take the pic in a mirror? (Treble clefs go the other way... or I think they do.)_

 
no thats the right way. (piano) hahah great tattoo, im diggin the shading. is that your first one?

and the second picture is hilarious. your facial expression just completes it all. hahahha


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 22, 2006)

when the a&f model was at my local mall, my boyfriend and I both had to do a double take because we thought he was a mannequin at first.  (now that my boyfriend isn't looking, I can do a HOLY CRAP HOTNESS! girly squeal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I love the tattoo.  it's very elegant and a wise choice for design.


----------



## belleza (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_no thats the right way. (piano)_

 
No.. treble clefs are the other way.


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.yourdictionary.com/images...g/A4treble.jpg
I took piano for 3 years and was in choir for 5 years... I knew something looked weird. Hopefully, she did use a mirror.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 22, 2006)

That's a really great tattoo.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 23, 2006)

great tat, hope you used a mirror as well to take the pic!


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 23, 2006)

i like the tattoo.  very nice shading!

i know it's been asked already, but did you use a mirror to take the photo?


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_Did you take the pic in a mirror? (Treble clefs go the other way... or I think they do.)_

 
haha yeah I did :]


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_no thats the right way. (piano) hahah great tattoo, im diggin the shading. is that your first one?

and the second picture is hilarious. your facial expression just completes it all. hahahha_

 
yeah it is hahaha he was going over one of my lumbar bones in that picture.


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 23, 2006)

I used my cameraphone, which has this setting where you can switch the way your pictures go. I assure you its going the right direction haha, its just the picture.

it would really suck if it was really like that though haha


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 23, 2006)

lol I was hoping that you did cuz it'd suck to walk around w/a treble clef facing the other way and you didn't even know! I like it though... when I got mine, I was debating between a treble clef & a cross. I ended up getting the cross, but who knows what #2 will be?


----------



## bebe (Apr 24, 2006)

oo its cute.. and i'd die to stand next to those guys. omg *melts*


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice tattoo! I really like it! And btw- isn't it great to have such a cool Mom?  I have a cool Mom, and I hope I am one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the pic with the hotties, I bet they liked having their pic made with you, too


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Nice tattoo! I really like it! And btw- isn't it great to have such a cool Mom?  I have a cool Mom, and I hope I am one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the pic with the hotties, I bet they liked having their pic made with you, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw yes it is! she was really reluctant, but she knows that it's my body...and if I ever want it removed that I'll have to pay haha.

cool moms are the best :]


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

that sweater does not make you look large 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh Hubba hubba! My mom would never had to "make" me take the pic. I would have jumped right in! LOL


----------



## Shanti (Apr 29, 2006)

I always thought you were older! Anyways happy belated birthday! Oh and the Asian model is pretty cute, hehe.


----------



## samila18 (Apr 29, 2006)

I absolutely love your tattoo!! I've wanted a treble clef and/or music notes for a long time now!


wow what hot abercrombie guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw one in my mall once with amazing abs.. woo!!! I like how that one on your right is totally touching you! I would have died


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 29, 2006)

Great Tat. It's so awesome you picked something really cool to tat. I don't do tats, but they are awesome on other people.

Girl. If I had to take those pics..me and those male models would have been alot closer. haha...

Just sexy.


----------



## VaJenna (Apr 30, 2006)

the treble clef was my first tattoo as well! i got it on my hip colored in blue.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

That is an amzing tattoo. 
I might get a treble clef if i end up getting a tattoo, since music has always been a HUGE part of my life.


----------

